
Google Announces Pixelbook Go - aminecodes
https://blog.google/products/pixelbook/pixelbook-go/
======
jfoster
These can switch straight over to running a proper Linux distribution, right?

[https://www.zdnet.com/article/all-chromebooks-will-also-
be-l...](https://www.zdnet.com/article/all-chromebooks-will-also-be-linux-
laptops-going-forward/)

Seems compelling.

